# New Teasers



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Three new pieces of coming cover arts released last night. Let the speculation begin!


LotN


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Second cover looks like Vulkan He'stan, it is certainly Salamanders book.


----------



## Babu Dhakal (Jan 10, 2012)

*Sally's fan*



Fire Tempered said:


> Second cover looks like Vulkan He'stan, it is certainly Salamanders book.


I don't know whether to be pleased or disappoint?!

Was not happy with NK's writing in Noturne and I would be genuinely reticent about picking up another Sally novel from him.....


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Same here sadly.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

nocturne indeed was rather bad,


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I really don't understand the hate for Nocturne. Its brilliant.

And the 2nd picture is quite obvious. Its the anthology that Kyme promised, it will contain all of the Salamanders short stories and audio novels in print format.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm going to say that the first one looks kind of Dark Eldar/Elf type, so could be looking at a Warhammer Fantasy or Warhammer 40,000 novel there.

The second one is quite clearly Salamanders, and judging by the recent information, it's his short story anthology.

Third, I'd like to say something to do with Nagash/Tomb Kings, but that's just a wild guess. Not really too sure.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Babu Dhakal said:


> I don't know whether to be pleased or disappoint?!
> 
> Was not happy with NK's writing in Noturne and I would be genuinely reticent about picking up another Sally novel from him.....


I enjoyed the entire series. Folks are being too critical of his work.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I think the first one is a Slaaneshi Space Marine - That's clearly a shoulder pad, and if you look behind his head, yoou can see the 'collar,' though, what novel or series, I have no idea. Maybe it's the second Emperor's Children Horus Heresy novel?


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Now I 've had a better look, yes, it is clearly a marine. Maybe its new HH book about Fulgrim and Perturabo?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The announced Titles are below: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/To-Infinity.html

_Horus Heresy: Shadows of Treachery_ edited by Christian Dunn & Nick Kyme

New Horus Heresy Anthology, we know that already. Looks awesome.

_Schwarzhelm & Helborg: Swords of the Emperor_ by Chris Wraight

Guessing another _Warhammer Heroes_ novel by Chris Wraight, maybe? 


_The Sundering_ by Gav Thorpe

Fairly sure this is going to be an Omnibus collection of Gav Thorpe's _The Sundering_ Trilogy.

_Treacheries of the Space Marines_ edited by Christian Dunn

Stories about renegade Space Marines, featuring at least one about Xaphan the Faceless, an Oracles of Change Space Marine that will be on the cover.

_Perfection_ by Nick Kyme

I remember Nick Kyme talking about this on Twitter, but my mind has gone completely blank as to what it could be. I'm guessing, as according to the blog it's the first image, it's something Emperor's Children-y. An Audiobook, apparently.

_Chosen of Khorne_ by Anthony Reynolds

Title is a dead Giveaway here, although it could be set in the Warhammer Fantasy or 40,000 Universe, about Khorne's followers. 

_Pariah: Ravenor vs Eisenhorn_ by Dan Abnett

AT LAST! The Ravenor vs Eisenhorn thing that sounds as though it's going to be really awesome!

_Van Horstmann_ by Ben Counter

We Know this is going to be Ben Counter's Warhammer Heroes novel.

_Sword of Caledor_ by William King

The Second Instalment in William King's Tyrion & Teclis Trilogy.

_Space Marine Battles: The Siege of Castellax_ by CL Werner

First Chaos Space Marine Battles Novel, we know this already

_Tome of Fire_ by Nick Kyme

Short story Collection of Kyme's Salamanders works. Looks awesome.

_Garro: Sword of Truth_ by James Swallow

Most Likely going to be the third Garro audiodrama.

_Time of Legends: Neferata_ by Josh Reynolds

A Time of Legends novel written by Josh Reynolds, about Neferata. The title gives this away.

_Ravenwing_ by Gav Thorpe

Dark Angels, guessing by the title. Hopefully this will also see a reprint of _Angels of Darkness_. 

_Time of Legends: The Rise of Nagash_ by Mike Lee

Most likely the Omnibus containing Nagash Time of Legends novels, unless there is a new Nagash novel in the works, which I doubt.

_Bloodquest: Prisoners of the Eye of Terror_ by Gordon Rennie

No Idea, other than the fact it's set in the Warhammer 40,000 Universe.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder will Ravenwing be part of any series? Will it maybe be 3rd HH book about Dark Angels? And what is connection of this Bloodquest to that old comic with same name?

I look most to new HH anthology, Age of Darkness was pretty good.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Schwarzhelm & Helborg: Swords of the Emperor_ by Chris Wraight
> 
> Guessing another _Warhammer Heroes_ novel by Chris Wraight, maybe?


Not for nothing but what hinted you off that this one is Wraight's work? Would it be the fact that it clearly says so?

This doesn't look to be anything new, and will most likely just be _Sword of Justice_ and _Sword of Vengeance_ rolled into a single larger novel. (Also, these are the first and third novels of the warhammer heroes series respectively.)



Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Time of Legends: Neferata_ by Josh Reynolds
> 
> A Time of Legends novel written by Josh Reynolds, about Neferata. The title gives this away.


No kidding..



Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Ravenwing_ by Gav Thorpe
> 
> Dark Angels, guessing by the title. Hopefully this will also see a reprint of _Angels of Darkness_.


Unless you can think of any other notable chapters who make use of the title ravenwing, the real question is will this have any relation to Angels of Darkness. Maybe we'll get lucky and this will be a nod to _Deathwing_ and be a number of short stories or something.

And after the horrible job they did with that cover from the first reprint, I dearly hope there is not a second one and we get another shit cover. Not that I need to worry/care, I have the original.



Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Bloodquest: Prisoners of the Eye of Terror_ by Gordon Rennie
> 
> No Idea, other than the fact it's set in the Warhammer 40,000 Universe.


Maybe its because I have been collecting Black Library novels since _Deathwing_, or maybe its because I have an eye for detail, but reading this title above all others has swelled the most hope and anticipation in me.

For anyone wondering why, its because Bloodquest is one of the oldest 40k stories published by Black Library. Not only that, but I don't believe we have been given a story by Renie in nearly a decade.

This would be the author partly responsible for the fleshing out of Necromunda, who (I'm pretty sure) gave us Kal Jericho, is author of the Gothic War duology (_Execution Hour_ and _Shadow Point_), and of course _Bloodquest_.

With any luck this book is going to be a long awaited fourth novel in the Bloodquest series, maybe it will even be a graphic novel like the other three were.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Schwarzhelm & Helborg: Swords of the Emperor_ by Chris Wraight
> 
> Guessing another _Warhammer Heroes_ novel by Chris Wraight, maybe?


Its an omnibus containing _Sword of Justice_ and _Sword of Vengeance_.



Bane_of_Kings said:


> _The Sundering_ by Gav Thorpe
> 
> Fairly sure this is going to be an Omnibus collection of Gav Thorpe's _The Sundering_ Trilogy.


Obviously so.



Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Chosen of Khorne_ by Anthony Reynolds
> 
> Title is a dead Giveaway here, although it could be set in the Warhammer Fantasy or 40,000 Universe, about Khorne's followers.


This is actually the Khârn audio we were told about many moons ago.



Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Ravenwing_ by Gav Thorpe
> 
> Dark Angels, guessing by the title. Hopefully this will also see a reprint of _Angels of Darkness_.


I doubt that will be for a bit.



Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Time of Legends: The Rise of Nagash_ by Mike Lee
> 
> Most likely the Omnibus containing Nagash Time of Legends novels, unless there is a new Nagash novel in the works, which I doubt.


Its the omnibus.



Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Bloodquest: Prisoners of the Eye of Terror_ by Gordon Rennie
> 
> No Idea, other than the fact it's set in the Warhammer 40,000 Universe.


Its a comic series about a group of Blood Angels on an epic quest to recover lost artefacts of the Chapter from a Chaos Daemon. If i'm right the series left off with the marines planning to return to the Eye and rescue their sergeant who was left behind. I can't be sure since I never actually read it.


LotN


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

dark angel said:


> I think the first one is a Slaaneshi Space Marine - That's clearly a shoulder pad, and if you look behind his head, yoou can see the 'collar,' though, what novel or series, I have no idea. Maybe it's the second Emperor's Children Horus Heresy novel?


I agree it looks to likely be about Slaaneshi space marines...hopefully the Emperor's children. Only with that mutation it could be a post heresy time frame.


Doc


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Its a comic series about a group of Blood Angels on an epic quest to recover lost artefacts of the Chapter from a Chaos Daemon. If i'm right the series left off with the marines planning to return to the Eye and rescue their sergeant who was left behind. I can't be sure since I never actually read it.
> LotN


Nope that was covered (and it was their Captain) in the 3rd Bloodquest storyline. So God knows where this is going if it's set after the 3 books because there's nothing left from the original storyline to go find.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Nope that was covered (and it was their Captain) in the 3rd Bloodquest storyline. So God knows where this is going if it's set after the 3 books because there's nothing left from the original storyline to go find.


So says the Black Library:

_"Travelling the Eye of Terror in search of a stolen artefact, a band of Blood Angels exiles encounter another group of Space Marines on a similar quest – but is all as it seems?"_


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I thought the 2nd cover was about the Raptors Chapter. I was actually excited but I realize I completely messed up.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> So says the Black Library:
> 
> _"Travelling the Eye of Terror in search of a stolen artefact, a band of Blood Angels exiles encounter another group of Space Marines on a similar quest – but is all as it seems?"_


Maybe it's set between the 1st and 2nd graphic novel's story OR it's a new story with a different band.


----------

